# Reliable Sawing at B&Q / Wickes



## Chris Stokes (19 Apr 2017)

Hi all,

I plan on building my own ADA style cabinet soon and am keen to know of people's experiences regarding how accurate/reliable the staff in places like B&Q/Wickes/local builders merchants have been?

Most of the cabinet plans on here are within mm tolerances and was wondering if this is within the ability of your general DIY store worker.

Cheers.


----------



## Iain mlaren (19 Apr 2017)

Hi chris. I used b&q once to cut some ply. Its a free of charge service in there and they will cut it to the exact measurements you require. Its a skill saw on a wall mounting and is locked in so pretty accurate. Just give them your full plans and they cut it all for you. Pretty good considering its a free service.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (19 Apr 2017)

If things are out within mm you could always sand them down a touch. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (19 Apr 2017)

Had a lot of wood cut, they're no more or less accurate than a local saw mill.

Really depends how rushed they are too; but I've had a lot of wood cut at b&q, some has been very accurate, others have been 5mm +/-


----------



## KipperSarnie (19 Apr 2017)

Always check measurements before accepting the sawn sheet.


----------



## BarryH (20 Apr 2017)

Provide them with good measurements, a plan if possible showing the full sheet and cut dimensions.

Not to sure about it being a "Free" cutting service though. I know my local DIY sheds will only do a small number of cuts for free, to many and they start charging per cut. Still a pretty good service though.


----------



## nelly9 (23 Apr 2017)

Had some plans for cabinet and the guy at BQ was great, interested in what it was for, cut accuratley with no fuss and the bonus was it was cut out of some ofcuts so he then also priced it for me, think it was about £7.00 for the lot.
Give them a try, one thing i did was went at a time i thought would be less busy for them ie not Sat / Sunday


----------



## stryder (3 May 2017)

Not directly related to B&Q but I recently had some wood cut in a local timber merchant (North London) and he spent time understand what I wanted to build, he was interested and understood what I needed - in my case a tank stand to reinforce an IKEA cabinet - that being said it had to be accurate to the millimetre to make sure it slotted inside the cabinet. Well he didn't disappoint! The cuts were absolutely bang on. 

I would stress the importance of accuracy when you speak to them and hopefully they come through.


----------



## ian_m (3 May 2017)

stryder said:


>


Blimey, is your tank going to use lead rather than water....


----------



## KipperSarnie (3 May 2017)

ian_m said:


> Blimey, is your tank going to use lead rather than water....



Nothing wrong with a Belt & Braces man!


----------



## stryder (3 May 2017)

ian_m said:


> Blimey, is your tank going to use lead rather than water....



It's 100% over the top  But i'm going for "safer than sorry" which you can read as - my misses will kill me if it fails!


----------



## Chris Stokes (13 Jun 2017)

After seeing people positive words I decided to give it ago and....

Shocking! Went to B&Q in St Neots. Took about 30 minutes to get someone to the saw. Gave the lad decent instructions. Cuts were anything between 1-4 mm out and not square either, which surprised me give the equipment used. Another lad then tried on a fresh sheet and screwed it up as well. An hour wasted and nothing to show for it. Thankfully didn't pay for anything.


----------



## KipperSarnie (13 Jun 2017)

An alternative is to invest in a battery operated circular saw & cut to size in the car park.
I have a 18v Milwaukee & would recommend it to everyone.
I also take a couple of guides & clamps measure the diagonals & all is fine......  I mean who am I going to bitch to if it's wrong?


----------

